
Not owning a cellphone gives you time to ruminate and to rest - artsandsci
https://aeon.co/ideas/not-owning-a-cellphone-gives-you-time-to-ruminate-and-to-rest
======
aanm1988
Why do I suspect the real reason boils down to "it makes me feel special"

